# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Nascimento de Pteropogon kauderni (bangai)

## MIOSOTIS

Boa noite,
 Finalmente após quinze dias de espera ( :yb677:  ) consegui capturar o meu Pteropogon Kauderni macho, para lhe conseguir tirar as 26 crias que ele tinha na boca. Coloco fotos dos novos bangais!!!  :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
É fantástico como um peixe de que tenho fotografias numa edição da revista TFH (Tropical Fish Hobbyist) que nessa edição foi "apresentado" ao mundo como raridade e como tal na altura há quase 20 anos, comandava um preço elevado pelo seu estatuto de raridade, hoje é criado em ambiente doméstico o que contribui seguramente para a sua preservação. Fantástico :SbSourire19: .
Parabéns pela criação destes magníficos peixes e obrigado pela divulgação e partilha de tal informação :SbOk3: .
Pela descrição presumo que a recolha do Pterapogon kauderni macho com as crias se terá efectuado com uma caixa armadilha para não o assustar, daí a espera dos 15 dias até que nela entrasse :SbQuestion2:  

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas  :Olá:  
Parabens pelo sucesso :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Vá colocando umas fotos da evolução para se poder acompanhar.
obrigado :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:

----------


## MIOSOTIS

Boas,
No início, ainda usei uma caixa armadilha para o capturar mas ele nunca chegou a entrar. A minha segunda tentativa foi sempre com recurso a um camaroeiro, à noite depois de apagar as luzes, fui fazendo sempre as minhas tentativas, pois nao foi facil apanha-lo num aquario de 180x70x70. Ao fim de alguns dias, ele mal me via, desaparecia logo. Ontem, em mais uma das minhas tentativas, só às 2h00 da manha consegui finalmente captura-lo. trasportei-o para o refugio da minha sump, onde lhe retirei as crias da boca! Penso que, em mais um ou dois dias, os perderia todos, visto que a boca estava "completamente lotada"!!!

----------


## MIOSOTIS

Boas,

Coloco fotos dos pequenos Pteropogon Kauderni, quase 24h após os ter retirado da boca do pai, tendo já todos a nadar normalmente.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
A natureza tem coisas fantásticas, encontra soluções à medida do que o meio ambiente lhe permite para que seja viável e quando conseguimos descobrir essas coisas e aprender a lidar com as mesmas, temos exemplos como este que nos dão força e mais vontade para evoluir e aprender mais.
Tao pequeninos e já tão organizados e arrumadinhos, fabulosas estas imagens de um cardume de alevins se assim lhes posso chamar



Há uns meses atrás iniciei a tradução de um manual de criação destes peixes que interrompi temporariamente e pretendo retomar brevemente, embora o autor principal não se tenha mostrado muito receptivo. Nesse manual descreve detalhadamente os meios e técnicas empregues mas agora gostaria de saber o que foi efectuado neste caso.

1 - Os Pterapogon kauderni que deram origem a este cardume vivem também em cardume no sistema ou é um casal apenas :SbQuestion2: 

2 - Que outras espécies de peixes vivem com os mesmos :SbQuestion2: 

3 - Que alimentação está a ser dada aos alevins :SbQuestion2: 

seguramente que há mais e até melhores perguntas, mas se puder obter resposta para estas já é muito bom.

Mais uma vez, obrigado pela partilha

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## MIOSOTIS

Bom dia, caro Pedro Nuno Ferreira!
Como pediu eu vou responder às suas perguntas:

1- Os Pteropogon Kauderni que deram origem a este cardume vivem num aquário comunitário á 2 anos. Esta é a 4 desova deste casal, a primeira vez que o consegui apanhar, tive azar porque as crias não estavam completamente formadas calculei mal o tempo, apenas uma conseguiu sobreviver, que me morreu quando o passei para um outro aquário.

2- Tenho a viver com este casal 23 peixes, sem contar com eles, cujo os nomes passo a escrever:
1-Chrysiptera Cyanea
1-Synchiropus Marmoratus
1-Paracanthurus Hepatus
1-Zebrasoma Flavescens
1-Zebrasoma Xanthurus
1-Zebrasoma Scopas
1-Nemateleotris Magnifica
1-Salarias Ceramensis
3-Amphiprion Percula
2-Amphiprion Ocellaris B/W
1-Centropyge Bicolor
1-Centropyge Bispinosus
1-Heniochus Acuminatus
1-Pseudocheilinus Hexataenia
1-Halichoeres Chrysus
1-Labroides Dimidiatus
1-Pseudochromis Paccagnellae
1-Cryptocentrus Leptocephalus
2-Ecsenius Bicolor 

3- A alimentação que estou a dar aos alevins, neste momento é artémia recém eclodida e um liquido da JBL que é o Nobil Fluid.

O mais interessante é que as crias comem ou tentam comer qualquer coisa que lhe coloque á disposição, embore algumas coisas nao lhe cabem nas pequenas bocas mas nao deixam de lá ir beliscar.

Mais alguma questão que queira colocar estou ao seu dispor.

----------


## Abílio Oliveira

5 estrelas  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  é bonito ver o que se pode fazer nos nossos aquarios de recife  :tutasla:   :tutasla:  parabens.

----------


## LuisValadas

Maravilhoso!!

Boa sorte

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Parabens ta muito porreiro.

----------


## Carlos André

fala miosotis,

Parabens pelo sucesso obtido com a reproduçao dos bangais  :Palmas:  

Seria possivel postar uma foto do casal a fim de se observar as sutis diferenças entre o macho e a femea?

Outras perguntas...

Os peixes estão com vc ha 2 anos, certo?

Vc colocou varios exemplares e o casal se formou ou vc adquiriu apenas 2 exemplares jovens e , na sorte, era um casal?

E o mais importante é em relaçao á alimentaçao dos bangais adultos.

Eles comem raçao em flocos ou a alimentaçao constitui-se de artemias, camarão e outros alimentos não tão comuns?

Pergunto pq gosto muito de bangais , mas infelizmente esses peixes não aceitam raçao em flocos, salvo raras exceçoes.


[]s

----------


## RicardoLuis

Antes de mais nada, os meus sinceros PARABÉNS!  :SbOk:  

Tenho também uma questão referente à pequenada...

Há algum tempo li um artigo disponível aqui no RF que falava sobre a reprodução dos Cardinais, e lembro-me que a certa altura se mencionava a necessidade de se ter ou simular um ouriço Diadema para onde as crias se refugiam ficando assim protegidas de possíveis predadores, pois colocam-se todas entre os espinhos do referido ouriço.

No seu caso não irá colocar por estarem no tal refúgio dentro da sump havendo assim a inexistência de predadores? e quando os colocar no aquário principal? é algo a pensar ou pensa que não será necessário?

Obrigado e MUITO BOA SORTE com a ninhada!

----------


## MIOSOTIS

Caro Carlos André,

Sim, tenho o casal há 2 anos comigo.
Só coloquei 2, e não foi um caso de sorte pois ja tinham as suas configurações diferentes.
O meu casal está habituado a comer praticamente de tudo, desde congelados a secos, incluindo os flocos de que falou, além do mais todos os peixes do meu aquario comem banana uma vez por semana!

Em seguida, coloco as fotos que me pediu!
Se tiver mais alguma questão, estou totalmente ao dispor!

----------


## MIOSOTIS

Caro Ricardo,

Para já, não necessito de qualquer tipo de refugio, pois os peixes além de estarem no refugio, estão dentro de uma maternidade.
Posteriormente, quando os colocar fora da maternidade, colocarei na sump, um diadema falso, feito por mim com tiras de plástico para torna-lo o mais natural possível!

Seguidamente colocarei fotos do tal "diadema falso"

----------


## MIOSOTIS

O tal "diadema falso" de que falei.

----------


## MIOSOTIS

Fotos do casal:




(nas duas fotos, o macho é o da esquerda e a fêmea a da direita)

Foto do macho:




Foto da Fêmea:



Se repararem, o macho tem uma coloração mais branca e a fêmea num tom mais amarelado, e na frente o macho possui uma máscara maior, além de ter feições frontais diferentes (no caso do macho uma "barra" superior e uma "bola" inferior, e no caso da fêmea, duas "bolas" alinhadas no sentido vertical)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom dia, caro Pedro Nuno Ferreira!
> Como pediu eu vou responder às suas perguntas:
> 
> 1- Os Pteropogon Kauderni que deram origem a este cardume vivem num aquário comunitário á 2 anos. Esta é a 4 desova deste casal, a primeira vez que o consegui apanhar, tive azar porque as crias não estavam completamente formadas calculei mal o tempo, apenas uma conseguiu sobreviver, que me morreu quando o passei para um outro aquário.


 :Olá: Viva e obrigado pelas respostas que ajudam a bem esclarecer/entender :SbOk3: 

Percebe-se que são peixes que já estão bem integrados e também se fica a saber que pelo menos 15 dias serão o limite de tempo para separar temporariamente as crias do progenitor para as criar tranquilamente no refúgio ou outro local livre de potenciais predadores até que cresçam o suficiente para se lhes poderem juntar novamente e assim aumentar o cardume.

Deixo mais duas perguntas: 


a) Quantos dias efectivamente devem decorrer para se poder recolher o progenitor afim deste libertar as crias já formadas que trás na boca :SbQuestion2: 


b) como foi feito para que o progenitor libertasse as crias que protegia na boca :SbQuestion2: 




> 2- Tenho a viver com este casal 23 peixes, sem contar com eles, cujo os nomes passo a escrever:
> 1-Chrysiptera Cyanea
> 1-Synchiropus Marmoratus
> 1-Paracanthurus Hepatus
> 1-Zebrasoma Flavescens
> 1-Zebrasoma Xanthurus
> 1-Zebrasoma Scopas
> 1-Nemateleotris Magnifica
> 1-Salarias Ceramensis
> ...


Uma bela colecção, sem dúvida :Palmas: . Percebe-se bem que os peixes além de estarem bem integrados, a sua reprodução é viável num sistema comunitário com numero apreciável de habitantes bem diversificados e de temperamentos que vão desde o mais calmo até ao mais mexido. Apenas temos de estar atentos para retirar o progenitor com as crias no momento certo.

Pergunto que o casal dava caça a quem se aproximasse como por exemplo o Pseudochromis paccagnellae, ou outros :SbQuestion2: 




> 3- A alimentação que estou a dar aos alevins, neste momento é artémia recém eclodida e um liquido da JBL que é o Nobil Fluid.
> 
> O mais interessante é que as crias comem ou tentam comer qualquer coisa que lhe coloque á disposição, embore algumas coisas nao lhe cabem nas pequenas bocas mas nao deixam de lá ir beliscar.


Estive a analizar o Nobil Fluid na página da JBL http://www.jbl.de/factmanager/index.php?lang=en e o Nobil Fluid é um alimento para alevins à base de artémia e muito mais. 

Pergunto se o Cyclopeeze também poderia ser um alimento a considerar :SbQuestion2: 




> Mais alguma questão que queira colocar estou ao seu dispor.


Mais uma vez, muito obrigado pela partilha e respostas detalhadas

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## MIOSOTIS

Aproveito também, para agradecer a todos os que se têm interessado por este tópico e me têm dado os parabéns pelos meus "novos meninos", a todos um sincero obrigado!
Espero ainda, poder contribuir para o sucesso de mais alguns membros na criação desta espécie, com o meu testemunho e contributo, e claro ir também aprendendo com as opiniões e ideias de todos os que tem participado!

----------


## MIOSOTIS

Caro Pedro,
Respondendo às suas perguntas:
a) Pela minha expriência e outras já no passado com este casal, penso que nunca devem ser retirados entre o 12º e o 15º dia. Aponto este tempo, já que uma vez retirei um cardume da boca do pai por volta do 10º dia e os peixes ainda não se encontravam completamente formados, pareçiam-se com crias de guppy ao nascer. Não mais do que, o 15º dia já que o tamanho da boca do pai se começa a tornar insuficiente para albergar todas as crias.

b) Para retirar os peixes da boca do pai, costumo colocar o peixe verticalmente sobre a maternidade, apenas com a boca dentro de àgua. Retirando-o e voltando a colocar com a boca na àgua, por vários e curtos espaços de tempo, pois com esta ação, obrigo o peixe a abrir a boca.

Não, o casal nunca teve qualquer tipo de comportamento agressivo ou territorial para com outros peixes do aquário e noto que nesse período o casal se separa muito mais, pois o macho se refugia nos locais mais calmos do aquário. Depois de retirar as crias, o casal volta novamente a andar quase sempre junto pelo aquário, como se pode ver pelas fotos de hoje.

Penso que pode utilizar o Cyclopeeze, mas considero que neste momento ainda seria uma altura inadequada, ja que esse alimento ainda tem um tamanho demasiado grande para as crias. É um alimento a considerar, depois de os peixes crescerem mais um pouco, neste momento estão a comer muito bem artémia viva.

É sempre um prazer poder ajudar, continue a dispor e qualquer questão/opinião ou conselho não hesite, será bem-vinda!

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Caro Carlos André,
> 
> Sim, tenho o casal há 2 anos comigo.
> Só coloquei 2, e não foi um caso de sorte pois ja tinham as suas configurações diferentes.
> O meu casal está habituado a comer praticamente de tudo, desde congelados a secos, incluindo os flocos de que falou, além do mais todos os peixes do meu aquario comem banana uma vez por semana!
> 
> Em seguida, coloco as fotos que me pediu!
> Se tiver mais alguma questão, estou totalmente ao dispor!


Olá
Antes de mais os meus sinceros parabéns por tal registo, e boa sorte com esses meninos.
Como em tudo, estamos sempre a aprender, gostaria que me explicasse a razao pela qual os peixes comem banana uma vez por semana. :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  


Abraço
Paulo Oliveira


Em tom de brincadeira
Sei que nós os adultos comemos banana de forma a prender os intestinos, será que com os peixes será para eles nao sujarem muito a agua :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Jose Neves

Parabens Sr. Carlos :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## RicardoLuis

> Seguidamente colocarei fotos do tal "diadema falso"


Gostei da ideia desse diadema falso, embora tenha visto algures um que poderá ser uma alternativa mais "natural look" que o idealizado por si.

Consiste numa meia esfera plástica (talvez PVC) cheia de furos, e nesses furos são colocados "pêlos" pretos de vassoura, talvez dará um pouco mais de trabalho, mas no final, visto que fica com os "espinhos" mais "direitos" e rígidos, acaba por simular um pouco melhor um diadema.

Não estou de modo algum a apontar defeitos ao seu diadema falso, apenas relatei um exemplo que achei muito bom que encontrei algures na net.

E já agora... algum desenvolvimento da pequenada?

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo Luís

----------


## Carlos André

fala Carlos,

Valeu por colocar as fotos do casal, pois serão muito uteis qdo for comprar bangais aqui no Brasil.

Alem de 1 barra e uma "bola" na cabeça do macho, tb pode ser observado 2 listras embaixo da mandibula, no "queixo", enquanto a femea só tem uma?

Entendi. Vc adquiriu os 2 exemplares quase adultos, já q em peixes jovens essas diferenças sexuais externas não são tão visiveis, certo?

Não querendo ser chato com as perguntas, mas essa questão da alimentaçao é vital para q eu coloque bangais novamente, pois ja perdi 2 bangais q nunca comeram raçao em flocos e soh comiam artemia. 
Morreram alguns meses depois... :Icon Cry:  

Quando vc comprou os 2 bangais, eles já comiam raçao em flocos ou eles "aprenderam" a comer depois?

Se não comiam raçao seca quando chegaram, eles demoraram para pegar os flocos e vc adotou algum procedimento para condiciona-los a comer raçao?

Obrigado pela atençao


[]s

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Gostei da ideia desse diadema falso, embora tenha visto algures um que poderá ser uma alternativa mais "natural look" que o idealizado por si.
> 
> Consiste numa meia esfera plástica (talvez PVC) cheia de furos, e nesses furos são colocados "pêlos" pretos de vassoura, talvez dará um pouco mais de trabalho, mas no final, visto que fica com os "espinhos" mais "direitos" e rígidos, acaba por simular um pouco melhor um diadema.
> 
> Não estou de modo algum a apontar defeitos ao seu diadema falso, apenas relatei um exemplo que achei muito bom que encontrei algures na net.
> 
> E já agora... algum desenvolvimento da pequenada?
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Ricardo Luís


 :Olá: Viva Ricardo
Não sei se foi isto que encontraste na net, mas dois dos locais onde explica como fazer um ouriço-do-mar artificial é aqui *Pterapogon kauderni* no post nº 26 e no manual de criação de Bangai aqui  Cultivo do Cardinal de Bangai Pterapogon kauderni

http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/seagrant...fish-Final.pdf página 13

Relativamente ao manual falta-me conseguir convencer o Steve Hopkins a deixar publicar o manual em Português...

De qualquer modo e com este evento maravilhoso que a Miosotis nos está a relatar em detalhe, não tarda a termos todos o manual made in Portugal by Miosotis... :yb665: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá
> Antes de mais os meus sinceros parabéns por tal registo, e boa sorte com esses meninos.
> Como em tudo, estamos sempre a aprender, gostaria que me explicasse a razao pela qual os peixes comem banana uma vez por semana.   
> 
> 
> Abraço
> Paulo Oliveira
> 
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Viva Paulo
No meu tópico do Zanclus canensces, cornutus, Kihikihi ou o zigzags
no post nº 230, página 10, podes ver como comem banana

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...mer_Banana.MOV


http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...r_Banana_1.MOV

no post 232 podes ver o que a banana tem

http://www.emedix.com.br/dia/ali008_1f_banana.php

http://www.todafruta.com.br/todafrut...?conteudo=7905

Uma das vantagens oferecida pela banana, é o facto de nos permitir dissimular na mesma, suplementos que de outro modo seriam dificeis de fazer os peixes ingerir, além do que tem valor nutritivo apreciável e os peixes gostam do seu sabor tal como também gostam de alho e não precisam de ser bacalhaus.... :yb665:  :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Tal como conversamos há pouco, fui ver o manual relativamente à possibilidade de deixar os progenitores com os alevins depois de estes terem sido libertados pelo macho ao fim do tempo adequado e como se poderá ler no texto, isso não deve ser feito porque justamente o macho pode se sentir tentado a...alimentar-se.
De facto na natureza os alevins procuram imediatamente abrigo, sendo o de eleição, os espinhos dos ouriços-do-mar do Género Diadema.




> Normal release of the juveniles occurs at night over the course of one to three days. One must remain vigilant during these crucial days, as after the last offspring is released, the male may attempt to eat the juveniles. The mating pair may spawn again in five days or up to several weeks and the whole process is repeated.
> 
> D. Release of Juveniles
> 
> Upon release from the male’s mouth, the juveniles are approximately eight-mm in standard length (SL) with most of their yolk already utilized. The number of offspring per release has ranged from one to 50 individuals and the number of offspring is positively correlated with broodstock size. Just after release from the male the offspring will immediately seek shelter. In the wild, the preferred shelter appears to be among the spines of a sea urchin belonging to the genus Diadema. There are several reports of using a facsimile of a sea urchin in aquaria to attract the offspring and protect them from predation by larger fish (Marini, 1999).





> A libertação normal dos alevins ocorre à noite durante o período de um a três dias. Temos de permanecer vigilantes durante este dias cruciais, dado que assim que o último alevin for libertado, o macho pode tentar comer os alevins. O casal pode procriar novamente no espaço de cinco dias até várias semanas e todo o processo é repetido.
> 
> D. Libertação dos Alevins
> 
> Ao serem libertados da boa do macho, os alevins têm aproximadamente oito (8)mm de comprimento base (CB) com a maioria da sua gema já consumida. O numero de alevins por libertação cifra-se desde 1 a 50 alevins e o numero de alevins está positivamente correlacionado com o tamanho da criação. Logo após a libertação do macho, os alevins procura imediatamente abrigo. Na natureza o abrigo preferido parece ser entre os espinhos de um ouriço-do-mar pertencente ao Género Diadema. Há vários relatos sobre usar um ouriço-do-mar falso nos aquários, para atrair os alevins e protege-los da depredação por peixes maiores (Marini, 1999).




Pelo que se pode ler, fica claro que não está na natureza destes peixes viver com a sua progenitura como por exemplo fazem os magníficos Kribenzis de água doce, daí que tal como efectuado desta vez, os alevins devem ser separados do macho assim que este os libertar na altura certa. Os alevins devem ficar num aquário, refúgio ou maternidade, onde serão alimentados e crescerão, e o macho volta para junto da fêmea para se organizarem para nova postura e repte-se tudo novamente.

Há mais informação importante no manual, mas uma das que posso salientar é a alimentação com nauplios de artémia que é o que está a ser feito.
Vou insistir mais como Steve Hopkins porque o manual é uma ferramenta de apoio e orientação que devemos ter. Se não conseguir, tenho sempre o direito de citação e vou extraindo o que for necessário, mas obviamente que termos o manual em Português será muito melhor.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## MIOSOTIS

Bom dia!

Nesta odisseia de criar bangais experimentei um novo alimento, que foi aceite pela criação, como se fosse artémia viva. Este alimento tem um comportamento dentro de água identico á artémia viva.
Aqui coloco uma foto do produto, para que possam ver.

----------


## MIOSOTIS

Boa noite a todos,

partilho as fotos dos meus bangais, com todos vocês, uma semana após o seu nascimento!
É possível ver que os meninos já estão bem maiores!!!  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Continuam os 26 (iniciais) vivos e de boa saúde prometendo um futuro sem nenhuma perda!!!  :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Realmente para uma semana de vida ja estao bem grandinhos  :SbOk:  
Parabens aquariofilista babado  :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Carlos, os meus sinceros parabéns! Tenho acompanhado este tópico com a máxima atenção. Os bébés estão muito bonitos, está a alimentá-los somente com rotíferos mortos? Quando me dediquei à criação desta espécie utilizei náuplios (larvas de Artemia recém eclodida) de 24 e 48h com excelentes resultados. O meu ouriço artificial era feito com palitos espetados numa bola de epoxy, os tipos andavam sempre lá no meio, sentiam-se mais protegidos.

Conseguiu assistir à fertilização dos ovos? Li atrás algures que removeu os peixes passados 15 dias, no meu caso o macho só os libertava passados 30 dias.

Mais uma vez parabéns e felicidades para esses bébés  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Em continuação do que falamos recentemente, estive a ler a alínea relativa aos aquários de desova e constata-se que a ideia de que falamos é de facto muito próxima do que efectuam no Havai, com a diferença de que por lá beneficiam do clima natural daquelas paragens geográficas e é tudo efectuado ao ar livre e os aquários são alimentados por uma poça marinha natural.
Há duas abordagens diferentes, aquários de vidro ou gaiolas com sucesso igual, muito embora se pense que gostarão mais das gaiolas, porém a a observação nestas para se ver/vigiar o macho com os ovos na boca, só pode ser feita pelo topo, o que é uma desvantagem. O volume de água mínimo é de 60 litros para um casal. Para dois casais será um aquário de 110 litros com uma divisória a meio feita de egg crate coberta por uma rede de sombra para que os machos não se consigam ver mas a água passe através da mesma e circule.


Em síntese e baseado o exemplo acima que é uma dissertação do descrito sobre o assunto no manual da criação de Banggai, pode-se usar os aquários iguais aos da bateria de água doce. Se usarmos 4 aquários, os dois da esquerda ficarão separados dos dois da direita por uma placa de egg crate coberta com uma rede de sombra. Feita esta divisão, os aquários da esquerda são divididos entre si por uma placa de egg crate e os da direita também. Nos aquários que ficam no extremo de cada lado, colocam-se os ouriços-do-mar artificiais feitos com tampa de lata de spray e piaçaba de vassoura que serão vistos pelos alevins assim que forem libertados pelo progenitor e nadarão para  a protecção dos ouriços-do-mar artificiais, enquanto que o progenitor será retirado para se juntar à fêmea entretanto retirada logo após a fecundação. Aí o casal recuperará e para depois de recuperado, voltar para o aquário de reprodução passadas algumas semanas.
Enfim é uma das possibilidades que pode obviamente ser abordada de outro modo, por exemplo em vez de 4 aquários, poderá ser um só dividido da forma acima mencionada...
Viável é e o valor acrescentado que tem a todos os níveis, sejam estes do conhecimento, da preservação do meio natural, económico, social, cívico, são indiscutíveis.

Como ainda não tenho, se é que alguma vez vou ter, autorização para publicar o manual, recorro ao direito de citação/dissertação para ir transmitindo alguns dos dados mais relevantes. 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luis Faustino

Muitos parabens pelo sucesso. Tenho acompanhado o "desenrolar dos acontecimentos" desde o inicio mas não participando.

E já agora pré-reservo um casal se possivel.

Abraço e uma vez mais muitos parabens.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: ra viva 
Tal como falamos à pouco, estive a analisar o manual de criação dos Bangai e na alínea sobre a criação em gaiolas o seguinte é salientado:




> Offspring from separate broodstock pairs can be mixed if the age difference is only a few days. It would not be advisable to mix offspring of vastly different
> sizes as the smaller fish will find it difficult to compete for food





> A progenitura de pares criadores diferentes pode ser misturada se a diferença de idade for de apenas alguns dias. Não é recomendável misturar progenitura de tamanhos muitos diferentes porque os peixes mais pequenos terão dificuldade em competir por alimento


Relativamente ao que falamos sobre a possibilidade de libertar os alevins na caixa depuradora (=sump), tal como disse na altura, apenas recomendaria que tal fosse feito depois de bem engordados os alevins para assegurar robustez num espaço mais amplo onde o alimento se apresentará na mesma quantidade mas mais espalhado. Talvez aguardar mais uma semana.
Na abordagem que fizeram na tal poça ou lago de maré, a progenitura foi libertada no mesmo e nunca foi alimentada, mas tinha alimento natural na forma de zooplâncton em abundância e 125 dias depois atingiu o tamanho adequado para ser colocada no mercado dos peixes ornamentais.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Muitos Parabens Carlos :yb677:   :yb677:   pelo sucesso. Tive um desses peixes que me deixou bastante impressionado pelo seu "caracter", é um peixe cheio de personalidade. Ando á uns tempos á procura de um casal mas não tenho tido sucesso. 
Abraços e mais uma vez, Parabens

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, amigo Carlos.

Parabéns pelo sucesso na reprodução desta interessante espécie.  :Palmas:

----------


## MIOSOTIS

Boa noite a todos,

Venho partilhar com todos vós, mais um avanço no crescimento dos pequenos bangais. Desta feita, aconteceu-me uma infelicidade no passado domingo, três dos meus pteropogon morreram sem razão aparente para tal. E os restantes começaram a ter um comportamento um pouco "triste", apesar de sempre comerem com bastante abundância. Resolvi então como forma de solucionar o problema, retira-los para a liberdade do refúgio da minha sump. Penso que terá sido uma boa opção, visto que todos começaram a ficar bem mais enérgicos e as mortes pararam. Neste momento, é de registar também que estão a adoptar as capacidades natatórias dos exemplares adultos, deixando para trás a forma desajeitada de nadar!

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Carlos,
apesar da perca parece-me que essas pequenas maravilhas têm assegurada uma boa e saudavel vida pela frente, a tua pronta reacção é prova disso :yb677:   :yb677:  . Gostaria de saber o seguinte: com que idade estes peixes atingem a maturidade :SbQuestion2:  ; e quando será possivel distinguir os machos das femeas: :SbQuestion2:  
Eh eh estou a pensar pre-reservar um casal...
Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Carlos,
>  . Gostaria de saber o seguinte: com que idade estes peixes atingem a maturidade ; e quando será possivel distinguir os machos das femeas:


 :Olá: Viva
Segundo a experiência fica-se a saber o seguinte:




> B. Extensive Pond Culture 
> 
> A group of offspring were released directly into a small seawater pond measuring about 130-square ft (12-m2) with a 3,500-gal (13-m3) capacity. Salinity varied seasonally from 25 to 35 0/00. This was a clearwater pond with well-established flora and fauna and there were no feed inputs or attempts to promote zooplankton production. All of the offspring survived and grew to market size in 125 days. While this rate of growth and survival cannot be surpassed, it is important to note that the fish density was only 1.3 fish/m3 which is a prime example of how effective an extensive culture system can be to produce this species. The advantages of the extensive culture systems, high survival and growth along with the minimal input into the rearing process, however, is overshadowed
> by its low productivity. This approach was not pursued long enough to determine pond carrying capacity or the effect of zooplankton management because in addition to the low output, it became clear that harvesting fish for market would be difficult. In a second trial, a group of 40 small juveniles were released into the same 13-m3 seawater pond and left to grow to adult size for use as future broodstock. Within five months, the fish had started reproducing in the pond. As needed, broodstock were captured and transferred to aquaria. Market-size fish (offspring of the fish which were originally stocked) were occasionally removed and sold. After twelve months, all fish were removed in order to use the pond for other tasks. Of the 40 juveniles stocked, 38 matured and were removed as adults. A total of 66 juveniles were also removed. This is not a high rate of reproduction and many offspring were probably consumed by the adults. The maximum number of fish which were in the pond at any one time is not known. However, this trial indicates that production in open ponds may be on the order of four to eight fish per m3 without supplemental feed and relying totally on natural forage.





> B. Cultura extensiva em lago (NT: Lago marinho regularmente alimentado pelo mar)
> 
> Um grupo de alevins foi libertado directamente num pequeno lago de água do mar medindo cerca de 12m2 com uma capacidade de 13m3. A salinidade variou sazonalmente de 25 a 35 0/00 (NT: 0/00=Partes por mil). Era um lago de água cristalina com flora e fauna bem estabelecidas e não houve adições de alimento ou tentativas para promover a produção de zooplâncton. Toda a progenitura sobreviveu e cresceu para tamanho de mercado em 125 dias. Embora esta taxa de crescimento e sobrevivência não possa ser ultrapassada, é importante notar que a densidade de peixes era de apenas 1.3 peixes/m3 o que um exemplo primordial do quanto efectivo um sistema de cultura extensiva pode ser para produzir esta espécie. As vantagens dos sistemas de cultura extensivos, elevada sobrevivência e crescimento a par com adições mínimas ao processo de criação é contudo ofuscada pela sua baixam produtividade. Esta abordagem não foi seguida tempo suficiente para determinar a capacidade de resposta do lago ou o efeito da gestão do zooplâncton porque além do baixo output, tornou-se claro que recolher peixes para o mercado seria difícil. Num segundo ensaio, um grupo de 40 pequenos juvenis, foi liberto no mesmo lago de água salgada e deixado crescer até tamanho adulto para usar como futuros progenitores. Em cinco meses os peixes começaram a reproduzir-se no lago. Á medida que foi sendo preciso, os progenitores foram sendo recolhidos e transferidos para aquários. Peixes com tamanho de mercado (progenitura dos peixes que foram originalmente colocados no lago) foram ocasionalmente recolhidos e vendidos. Após doze meses, todos os peixes foram retirados como adultos. Um total de 66 juvenis foi também retirado. Isto não é uma taxa elevada de reprodução e muita da progenitura terá sido provavelmente consumida pelos adultos. O Numero máximo de peixes que estiveram no lago não é conhecido. Seja como for, este ensaio indica que a produção em lagos a céu aberto pode produzir de quatro a oito peixes por m3 sem alimentação adicionada e dependendo totalmente em alimentação natural.


Fica-se a perceber que cerca de 125 dias serão necessários até atingirem tamanho de mercado, portanto cerca de 4 a 5 meses. Há um capitulo dedicado a produtividade, marketing e finanças que estima em 125 a 130 dias o tempo necessário para que a progenitura alcance tamanho comercial, com taxa de sucesso cifrada em cerca de 88%.
Não tarda teremos o manual todo citado, embora eu preferisse publicar a sua tradução integral, mas um dos autores continua renitente e francamente já não tenho mais paciência para falar com alguém, bem intencionado assim quero acreditar, que pretende tapar o sol com uma peneira, por muito que eu compreenda os seus motivos e preocupações...acabaremos por ter o manual de criação de Bangai de Português ou de língua Portuguesa feito com base nesta *experiência do Carlos e da MIOSOTIS* e eventualmente mais outras experiências semelhantes de reprodução com esta espécie feitas por pessoas de expressão Portuguesa que possam vir a ser relatadas neste tópico muito bom e importante.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Pedro,
muito obrigado pela informação.
Concluo que sendo 5 meses o tempo necessário para começarem a reproduzir-se no lago, onde têm exelentes condições ( elevada sobrevivência e crescimento),que num aqua será um pouco mais. Deduzo que com esta idade já se distingam os machos das femeas sendo possível escolher um casal.
Cumprimentos

----------


## Fernando Lourenço

:yb677:  

Tenho acomapanhado em silêncio este post.... 

Há novidades?

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Tenho acomapanhado em silêncio este post.... 
> 
> Há novidades?


 Boas Fernando  :Olá:  
Eu estive no sabado na miosotis e perguntei pelos cardinais .
Não pude vê-los pois eles estão em casa e não na loja.
 O sr. Carlos disse-me que estavam quinze de boa saude e que só estava a dar mais um pouco de tempo para os levar para a loja .
 Assim o pessoal poderá ir ver os bébés  :SbOk:  
cump.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Vendo os meus post´s lembrei me deste, apos 4 meses e poucos da ultima "intervençao" como estao os Sr. meninos?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Amigos Carlos.

Como correu a reprodução dos Pterapogon kauderni?

Não deu mais notícias! :Icon Cry:

----------

